# $9,800 skis for your Bentley



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2010)

_*Bentley US$9800 Zai Zaiira skis*
By Jack Martin
The result of a design collaboration between Bentley’s Styling Studio and the high-end Swiss ski manufacturer zai, only 250 numbered sets of these limited edition handmade black skis will be made. Zaiìra®, the novel composite material used in the skis, was originally created for use in the latest generation of aircraft. It contains carbon fibres that are used on the skis’ top layer, in combination with natural rubber in the central part, as well as a carbon fabric in composition with chrome steel in the torsion part and long carbon fibre Reinforced Thermoplastic Composites (LFRTP). This combination of technology and performance give maximum performance with minimum weight as well as the ability to lie firmly and reliably in the snow, whatever its condition.
Both companies revel in their attention to detail and craftsmanship and with the use of the novel composite, the skiis are being marketed as “made to last a lifetime.”
The skis’ geometric structure and acceleration power, which demands little effort of the skier, combined with these unique materials result in an extremely smooth-running and stable ski and a unique skiing experience. According to zai Founder, Simon Jacomet: “The handling of ‘zai Supersport’ is smooth and responsive, dynamic and lively. They are a world-first!”***_
http://www.gizmag.com/zaiforbentley-zaiira-skiis/14027/

A bit much, no?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2010)

Push your cheap crap elsewhere

I only shop Carradan


----------



## Philpug (Feb 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Push your cheap crap elsewhere
> 
> I only shop Carradan



:beer:

You tell him.

Looks like some variation of an Atomic/Salomon binding on it, usually we would see a Vist of some sort here.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _*Bentley US$9800 Zai Zaiira skis*
> By Jack Martin
> The result of a design collaboration between Bentley’s Styling Studio and the high-end Swiss ski manufacturer zai, only 250 numbered sets of these limited edition handmade black skis will be made. Zaiìra®, the novel composite material used in the skis, was originally created for use in the latest generation of aircraft. It contains carbon fibres that are used on the skis’ top layer, in combination with natural rubber in the central part, as well as a carbon fabric in composition with chrome steel in the torsion part and long carbon fibre Reinforced Thermoplastic Composites (LFRTP). This combination of technology and performance give maximum performance with minimum weight as well as the ability to lie firmly and reliably in the snow, whatever its condition.
> Both companies revel in their attention to detail and craftsmanship and with the use of the novel composite, the skiis are being marketed as “made to last a lifetime.”
> ...



A lot of big words in there, long run on sentences work to obfuscate the facts and impress the monied.   It's all about how you market the gear.  I'd love to see some pros take these boards out and put a review in.   But the pros will be locked out of these skis since they can't afford them and it's highly doubtful you'll find any demos around  

I was listening to a card shark on a CBS "60 Minutes" podcast this morning.   He claims the smartest people are the easiest to con, because they think they know so much.   True enuff.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd guess that proportionately a $9800 ski for someone who owns a Bentley is the equivalent to a $250 ski for someone who owns a late model car 

I'll have to keep an eye out for a pair of those sticks though when I'm out at Deer Valley in 2 weeks,  since I'm guessing that the chances of seeing them there is a bit higher than at most ski areas


----------



## Philpug (Feb 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'd guess that proportionately a $9800 ski for someone who owns a Bentley is the equivalent to a $250 ski for someone who owns a late model car
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye out for a pair of those sticks though when I'm out at Deer Valley in 2 weeks,  since I'm guessing that the chances of seeing them there is a bit higher than at most ski areas



1. Yellowstone
2. Deer Valley
3. Aspen
4. Stratton
5. Sun Valley


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

Those things are ridiculous. 

Do they even look functional?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 5, 2011)

Better lock those up when not using them!


----------



## buellski (Apr 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Better lock those up when not using them!



Nah, just split them apart.  You'll be fine.


----------



## skidon (Apr 10, 2011)

can't wait to see an Adirondack chair made from them....


----------

